
16-year-old South African invents wonder material to fight drought - JSeymourATL
http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/09/africa/orange-drought-kiara-nirghin/
======
tonteldoos
It's often amazing how young people can find a 'simple' solution to a real-
world problem, proving there is still room for real innovation outside of big
corporations and big budgets. Well done!

